# 300ZX or 240SX?



## INK (Sep 28, 2004)

Me and a friend are lookn to start a project car. I want to do a 90-94 300, and he wants to do a 91 fastback 240. He says that the engine will be alot easier to work on in the 240 (since its a inline 4), but thats alot less engine then the 300. I was wondering if the 300 engines are not to dificult to work on.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

They really aren't that bad. Alot of people complain about working in the Z32s engine bay but it really isn't that bad once you get used to it.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

They aren't difficult to work on if you know what you are doing. The 240SX weighs a lot less and you can drop a RB26DETT and get AWD a lot easier but a 300ZXTT maxxed out would be awesome


----------



## INK (Sep 28, 2004)

thanks guys...keep em comming


----------



## das280zx (Jul 17, 2003)

the 240sx would be way cheaper to mod. V6 engines aren't the easiest to work on. It is nice to only have 4 cylinders to worry about. Both are great cars though.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

get a 300zx. Dare to be different.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Go Opium!


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

das280zx said:


> the 240sx would be way cheaper to mod. V6 engines aren't the easiest to work on. It is nice to only have 4 cylinders to worry about. Both are great cars though.


Let me think NO the KA doesn't even respond to mods they do nothing for it.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

get a 300


----------



## das280zx (Jul 17, 2003)

what about a turbo? I'm sure it would respond to that.


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

if you do a project car and its a 240 over a 300 i think t hat you two might have some problems......a 300 project car if done right would whoop thie $hit out of a 240


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I think he was talking about basic performance mods it wouldn't respond to


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

1slowZ said:


> if you do a project car and its a 240 over a 300 i think t hat you two might have some problems......a 300 project car if done right would whoop thie $hit out of a 240



umm... I think your mistaken. *ANY* project car when done right would "whoop thie $hit" out of most anything daily driven on public roads.


----------



## das280zx (Jul 17, 2003)

a n/a 300zx would be very hard to mod in the engine dept. Hey, screw both and get a 280zx!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

das280zx said:


> a n/a 300zx would be very hard to mod in the engine dept. Hey, screw both and get a 280zx!



Uh no it wouldn't. Find a VG30DETT and swap the turbo. Instant HP


----------



## INK (Sep 28, 2004)

The main idea of this car would be a car that isnt to flashy (not a show car), but has a ass load of power under the hood. Something that would surprise the hell out of someone at a stoplight. So would u guys still go with the 300zx?


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

the VG30 in the 300ZX is built for torque so I would go with the Z. Plenty of muscle. But my friend has one and he says mods are pretty expensive for those cars.


----------



## das280zx (Jul 17, 2003)

yeah you could swap a turbo engine into a n/a 300zx. I haven't seen it done too much on the web. Probably because it is not that easy. But if you are able to swap a motor, or just buy a 300zxtt outright, it would be an easy car to mod. There is alot of very high quality parts available. Of course nobody will be surprised if it is fast, unless they have forgotten the 90's already.


----------

